# Cycling around Arran.



## sl1ppy (May 4, 2013)

I'm off tomorrow with wife and dog to park up near Skipness and hope to get ferry over to Lochranza (Arran), and cycle round the island myself .Anyone done the trip and could give me a few tips/pointers? Have to do some serious training for a trip later with my bike mates in Europe later in June,
Slippy,:cheers::help:


----------



## Marcs (May 4, 2013)

Hope the weathers better for you tomorrow than it was today!

I've not cycled Arran but I have driven round it and it was very hilly, I've cycled round Great Cumbrae (very unhilly!) quite a few times though and being next door the views which will be similar are quite fantastic.

I guess it depends on your cycling ability but rather you than me bud.


----------



## barryd (May 4, 2013)

I know it like the back of my hand but I havent done much cycling.  Mrs D has done most of it but not in one go.  Its about 54 miles right around the coastal road.  Actually a lot of it is fairly flat but there are two long drags on the eastern side.  Between Lamlash and Brodick and then the biggest one between Corrie and Lochranza.  

Just goes on for ever that one but nothing a reasonably fit cyclist couldnt handle.  I dare say at a push I could do it myself now in a couple of stages.

There are two roads that cut across the island called the String Road and the Ross road and these are very hilly.  Especially the Ross.  The western and southern sides of the island are up and down a little but but generally stay down at coast level all the way.

Its a fantastic island.  Your in for a treat.


----------



## Wind Dancer (May 4, 2013)

Arran is a great island, lots of stuff that is too good to cycle past though - like the distillery!
Hope you have a fun ride round it and make mincemeat out of the hills


----------



## Marcs (May 4, 2013)

You lucked in with the weather anyway


----------



## kernewek (May 4, 2013)

Hope you have had a wonderful day around Arran!  I've done this one 2 years ago - strangely, it didn't matter which way we were going, the wind always seemed to be in our faces! We started at Corrie; hill to Lochranza was a battle of mind over matter but did it, then enjoyed the downhill the other side!! Bonked (now, now children, it is a cycling term!) :rolleyes2: at Lamlash, refuelled, and then had to pedal like fury back to Corrie to make it back in time for dinner! Beautiful place! Tell us about your day!! :wave:


----------



## barryd (May 4, 2013)

Im in awe of anyone who can cycle around Arran in one day.  I did cycle to Lochranza once but only after Mrs D dropped me off at the top of the hill and I freewheeled all the way down and still managed to come off trying to be clever on the Grass in the village.

Some pretty good wild camping spots as well!


----------



## Marcs (May 6, 2013)

Well Sl1ppy .... You finished your lap yet?


----------



## sl1ppy (May 8, 2013)

*The great Arran cycle trip*

:mad1: Camped up at Skipness as planned, weather terrible. Howling winds,horizontal showers,cold,need I go on?
Braved it for two days hoping to see a change and ferry over to do the trip but no!
So moved off up to Glen Orchy,weather got worse decided to cut the trip short :sad:.Claud,(my bike) was looking sad so cycled up and down the glen in horrible conditions,got soaked but at least got some miles in!
Slippy


----------



## Marcs (May 8, 2013)

Ah bummer!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2013)

Shame as May is often a really good month up there.

The weather seems to be screwed up everywhere these days


----------



## kernewek (May 10, 2013)

Hey Slippy - sorry to hear the weather was pants:sad: - you must go back and do it one day, it is a fabulous cycle.


----------



## sl1ppy (May 13, 2013)

*Arran cycle trip*



kernewek said:


> Hey Slippy - sorry to hear the weather was pants:sad: - you must go back and do it one day, it is a fabulous cycle.



Thanks Kernewek,
at least I know it won't disappear and will do it some day(unless the premonition of David Ikes comes true!)


----------



## Shootyer (May 15, 2013)

*Shootyer*

See you in easdale Slippy - happy skimming


----------



## sl1ppy (May 16, 2013)

Shootyer ? I thought you were a viking?:beer:


----------

